# What do you make of fursuits with sexual parts?



## Lewi (Aug 21, 2009)

I was watching a documentary once, and it showed a fursuit with a penis. I thought that was utterly sick. What do you make of fursuits like this?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2009)

Sick? Only if they walk around in public.  Stupid? Definitely.  Seriously, what the hell is the point of doing that?


----------



## Lewi (Aug 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Sick? Only if they walk around in public. Stupid? Definitely. Seriously, what the hell is the point of doing that?


  To yiff, probably. Yuck.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 21, 2009)

if people keep it FREAKEN PRIVATE then my opinion for the most part is "whatever" 
(out of sight out of mind)
but i still don't like it, fursuits are my fave thing about the fandom and the sexual ones creep me out. and thanks to CSI i hate the fact most non-fur people think fursuits are sex toys so the few that actually are sex toys rub me the wrong way
still there is no way in hell i would put one on a suit...i think even $1000 extra would not be enough to get me to make it anatomically correct.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2009)

Lewi said:


> To yiff, probably. Yuck.



They already do that by sticking their real bits through strategically placed holes in the suits.  Why put a fake dick on?


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 21, 2009)

dildo?


----------



## Yautjapet (Aug 21, 2009)

*hides* I've seen FAR too many pics of such suits. And even the ones with their only wibbly bits hanging out. Its not pretty. :C I can't UNSEE it. 

And this is why I should really stop clicking links my friends send me.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 21, 2009)

If such fursuits were worn with a pair of pants, they wouldn't bug me.

But seriously... why???


----------



## DarkChaos (Aug 21, 2009)

I am fortunate; I have never had the misfortune of seeing a suit that was made with such bits.

Still.  It would be unpleasant to come across such a stereotypical furry.  I should hope they are a dying breed.


----------



## Shino (Aug 21, 2009)

Personally, I'm indifferent to the whole adult fursuit thing. It might be intresting to try it just once, but I definitely wouldn't want that built into my normal suit.

Keep in mind though, considering all of the different fetishes out there, this is certainly one of the more harmless ones. Also, I feel obliged to point out rule 34.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes i have seen it. And i have no problem with it. As long as there not forcing it on any one or going out in public like that.


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm with the people that say it's na' bad when people do it in the privacy of their own home/room/out of the public eye. I wouldn't parttake myself, though.


----------



## Adamada (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it's gross. Use your own. God didn't give you those parts just for show and tell...


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 21, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> if people keep it FREAKEN PRIVATE then my opinion for the most part is "whatever"
> (out of sight out of mind)
> but i still don't like it, fursuits are my fave thing about the fandom and the sexual ones creep me out. and thanks to CSI i hate the fact most non-fur people think fursuits are sex toys so the few that actually are sex toys rub me the wrong way
> still there is no way in hell i would put one on a suit...i think even $1000 extra would not be enough to get me to make it anatomically correct.



^ This... so very this.  (well, except that I don't make fursuits)

Seriously... the sexual fursuiter thing is what puts the "creepy" in fursuiting for me.  And really, I'm cool with it if that's their personal kink but like Beastcub says, keep it private, and for the love of the gods, DON'T POST PICS OF IT!   There is nothing more instantly eye-stabbing horrible than going "oh... that guys got a neat orca suit that ha...AAHHHHHHH!!  OH GODS!"  

And ditto on the public perception thing.  Even though most fursuiters are pretty tame, because of the few that aren't, it gives the rest (and the furry fandom in general) a very bad rep.  I mean, given that most furries don't even do the fursuit thing to begin with, it's terrible that they get associated with an even smaller minority behaviour of fursuiting. :?


----------



## GraemeLion (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, I can make a borche, or a pterodactyl, or a hat...


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 21, 2009)

I came across the company who makes them site more than a year ago, and I still don't know what to make of them. Except this...there are some real strange people out there.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't really care.  Just as long as I don't have to see it.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it's funny, and creepy, at the same time. Funny because it's so ridiculous, and creepy, because, well, that's obvious. I guess you could say I'm indifferent to the act, since I don't think they should go to hell or something, lol! But I definitely wouldn't like to associate with someone who does that and is open about it, especially in public. If you do it in the privacy of your one home, though, I don't care. Just don't tell me about it.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it's icky. But if you do it in private, then whatever.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 21, 2009)

Definitely not my thing, I think I would find it a little creepy.


----------



## Leostale (Aug 21, 2009)

nah.. not my thing...
mehn.... thinking about spoiled fursuit, gah it's just icky..
and a fursuit is very expensive or hard to make


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 21, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I think it's funny, and creepy, at the same time. Funny because it's so ridiculous, and creepy, because, well, that's obvious. I guess you could say I'm indifferent to the act, since I don't think they should go to hell or something, lol! But I definitely wouldn't like to associate with someone who does that and is open about it, especially in public. If you do it in the privacy of your one home, though, I don't care. Just don't tell me about it.


I agree with this.

and this:


Leostale said:


> nah.. not my thing...
> mehn.... thinking about spoiled fursuit, gah it's just icky..
> and a fursuit is very expensive or hard to make



Why spend hundreds on something you are just going to yuck up by having sex in it? It's so gross. If I had a fursuit, I would never consider dirtying it that way.  
Also the heat! Ewww. People get hot and sweaty doing it completely naked, imagine two people covered in fake fur. Ewwww!


----------



## Lewi (Aug 21, 2009)

I honestly just say this: NO.

Why bother? I mean, come on. Anthropomorphism was just a way to entertain kids originaly, but it's not to entertain your dicks (or vaginas, I'm not sexist). I mean, an innocent costume of a bear wearing jeans right? Wrong, it has a honking great dick.

Don't add sex parts to Fursuits.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 21, 2009)

Fursuit sex is dangerous.
If they want to fixiate themselves while having sex, then that's their problem.

Personally, I hate yiff suits.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't know of a single suit maker here who is willing to make that stuff. Personally I won't. I don't like the idea of putting that much work into a costume only for it to be used as a sex toy. It's degrading to the work, in my opinion.

If other furs are into that, I'm not going to hate them for it, but to me it's still a waste of a suit. It's dangerous too when you think about it.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 21, 2009)

I just want people that do that to keep it to themselves. I don't wanna see it I don't wanna know about it... saw it once and that was good enough for me really...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 21, 2009)

Lewi said:


> I was watching a documentary once, and it showed a fursuit with a penis. I thought that was utterly sick. What do you make of fursuits like this?



If its the documentary I'm thinking of I actually thought that was kind of hot >.>;


----------



## Takoto (Aug 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> They already do that by sticking their real bits through strategically placed holes in the suits.  Why put a fake dick on?



Well, lets say the people in the fursuits are both girls...


----------



## Russ (Aug 21, 2009)

I not only saw the fursuits with sexual parts ("murrsuits"...) I happened across a video showing two such suiters having sex. At least the suits themselves were good.

To me it just looks awkward and uncomfortable and I wouldn't mind if people just kept it to themselves or (like some others said) wear pants while in public. But beyond that, I'm gonna say "to each their own". And if there is a market for it, there will be someone making it. 

And there are far worse things out there.


----------



## TDK (Aug 21, 2009)

Adamada said:


> I think it's gross. Use your own. God didn't give you those parts just for show and tell...



^ This. But maybe their not packing a punch as everyone else so they have to strap add-on's. Just keep it in the crib or wear sweatpants when out and it's all good.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2009)

It doesn't bother me so long as they don't start dancing around me showing it all off.


----------



## Dreltox (Aug 21, 2009)

Overexhaustion from the heat would be very deadly. And well, why? I understand the whole I wanna be my fursona, but he/she has to be anatomically correct. But, I would think a fursuit would be best for a con or something of that essence. Using one for sex is potentially deadly and gross. Honest to god! And I have seen Undergarments with a Sheath attachment, so get that, not a whole GODDAMN SUIT.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it's bestiality in denial,
same with "yiff" art.

Blech.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 21, 2009)

READ:
COMPENSATION FOR LACK OF  NON FUR DICK


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, I saw this guy before on Ripley's.  He's really damn weird and....well, yeah.  Psycho-freako.

And no, I'd never consider doing such a thing to my body or a tiger's body.  That's just wrong, draping part of a dead carcass over you and fusing it to your body? Ummmm I think I'll pass.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 21, 2009)

Before I became furry, I was researching bout the fandom and saw one of these suits. There realy disgusting to me. It actaully made me consider not becoming a furry.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 21, 2009)

i think they're hot. seriously.

you're just 13. wait until the hormones kick in then you will too.


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Aug 21, 2009)

It's an idiotic idea because if children saw it they'd probably get a phobia of fursuits.plus I don't k now why someone would want to embarass themselves like that. Maybe it's because they know that their identity would be hidden and any consequenceswould be avoided. This I highly doubt though as any coppers who would see that would be on him so fast and he would probably be sent to prison on a public indecency charge(or atleast fined hundreds). Plus his fursuit would probably be incinerated. Then they'd watch the spirits fly out.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't know of a single suit maker here who is willing to make that stuff. Personally I won't. I don't like the idea of putting that much work into a costume only for it to be used as a sex toy. It's degrading to the work, in my opinion.
> 
> If other furs are into that, I'm not going to hate them for it, but to me it's still a waste of a suit. It's dangerous too when you think about it.



I know of two that makes Yiff suits so far, but one does not display them in his gallery.


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 21, 2009)

Considering the tons of furry porn on FA, I'm not surprised some 'suiters are taking their creations in porny directions as well. Definitely count me in with the "I don't wanna know about it, I don't wanna see it, go away and have fun, but please keep the shades drawn" crowd.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 21, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I know of two that makes Yiff suits so far, but one does not display them in his gallery.



I know...but when I say "Here" I mean FAF.


----------



## Takoto (Aug 21, 2009)

In my opinion, it's perfectly fine as long as they keep it behind closed doors. Nothing bad about it, it's just not the kind of thing too wear in public. Even at Con's.


----------



## MikeApSykesthewolf (Aug 21, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i think they're hot. seriously.
> 
> you're just 13. wait until the hormones kick in then you will too.



16 Here... nope i dont see it as hot... it scares me....
But meh... i bet their just selling this like when you buy a car... Air conditioner not included in base price..... Everyone needs to make a living.... lol.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 21, 2009)

As long as it's private (ha ha), I'm good, but it's serious waste of money to sully a costume in such a way.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 21, 2009)

In my opinion, adult fursuits are just fucking creepy. But as long as you keep them behind closed doors and not let the world know you have a dog costume with a dick, I really don't care. I don't care about anyone's weird-ass fetishes, just as long as it's not harming anyone or anything.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 21, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> In my opinion, adult fursuits are just fucking creepy. But as long as you keep them behind closed doors and not let the world know you have a dog costume with a dick, I really don't care. I don't care about anyone's weird-ass fetishes, just as long as it's not harming anyone or anything.



and showing off you have one is harmfull


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 21, 2009)

if alot of sexual part's showed on a fursuit, that would make it really odd looking, and also immature.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 21, 2009)

Like a lot of people here, I find it utterly creepy and rather sick. Of course I'm not going to raise much of a tizzy if its kept behind closed doors and never mentioned _ever_. A good quality fursuit can run up to a grand or more to commission, so I find it rather degrading and insulting to the crafter that made it. Fursuits to me are another form of wearable art, so someone doing that just...boggles my mind. Not to mention the danger of overheating...


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 22, 2009)

I've never actually seen one.
I'm not sure what I would do.

I just keep thinking that they must be hideous to want to hide themselves in a fursuit while having sex. Which in itself would make me not want to have anything sexual to do with them, in suit or out. ;/


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 22, 2009)

tox-foxx said:


> I've never actually seen one.
> I'm not sure what I would do.
> 
> I just keep thinking that they must be hideous to want to hide themselves in a fursuit while having sex. Which in itself would make me not want to have anything sexual to do with them, in suit or out. ;/



Indeed. 

I guess its like "out of sight, out of mind" for some people...


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 22, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> and showing off you have one is harmfull


That's not what I meant. :/


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 22, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> That's not what I meant. :/



its harmfull to show them off depending on who sees it.
like some one here said, early on into the fandom they saw a yiff suit and almost got turned away from the fandom. the parents of some kid who wants a fursuit may look up what a fursuit is and find a murrsuit and not only deny their kid a fursuit but freak out and think they want to buy a sex toy.
plus there is simply burning the retnas of the person who sees it.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 22, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> its harmfull to show them off depending on who sees it.
> like some one here said, early on into the fandom they saw a yiff suit and almost got turned away from the fandom. the parents of some kid who wants a fursuit may look up what a fursuit is and find a murrsuit and not only deny their kid a fursuit but freak out and think they want to buy a sex toy.
> plus there is simply burning the retnas of the person who sees it.


Oh, I apologize, I thought you were being sarcastic.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

Just today I was thinking that if I was a real anthro I'd probably have a problem with this. Let's just say I'm glad that I don't wear fursuits in the first place. Not even the normal ones. I just don't feel comftorable in them.

                                        (Oh God _why_ I can't spell comftorable)


----------



## aftershok (Aug 22, 2009)

didn't think of it as furry.  but anyone see the movie version of the musical "into the woods".. I'm pretty sure the big bad wolf is anatomically correct. 
And I agree, if that's your thing,, ok,, everybody's got to be something, but I or my kid or that guys kid over there does not need to see it.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

If it keeps them happy, it keeps them happy, but nothing in public. I dont want to see life size accuarate horse cock on a fursuit


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Just today I was thinking that if I was a real anthro I'd probably have a problem with this. Let's just say I'm glad that I don't wear fursuits in the first place. Not even the normal ones. I just don't feel comftorable in them.
> 
> (Oh God _why_ I can't spell comftorable)



Comfortable.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 23, 2009)

I think it justs give people an excuse to call furries dirty and sick. People tend to look at people's flaws rather than other things. I think it's pointless.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't know of a single suit maker here who is willing to make that stuff. Personally I won't. I don't like the idea of putting that much work into a costume only for it to be used as a sex toy. It's degrading to the work, in my opinion.
> 
> If other furs are into that, I'm not going to hate them for it, but to me it's still a waste of a suit. It's dangerous too when you think about it.



Really, I couldn't agree more.

And I've seen suits with those bits.. Really... CAN'T UNSEE.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 24, 2009)

If its behind closed doors then its no more weird than
some of those other "role playing" fetish's out there
and to each his/her own so meh just dont do it in public
which is a general rule like it would be just as bad if 
smokey did the bandit out in public.


----------



## Shino (Aug 24, 2009)

You know, I'm probably going to alienate most of the fandom by saying this, but:

Don't knock it until you try it.

^_^


----------



## Glitch (Aug 24, 2009)

Shino said:


> You know, I'm probably going to alienate most of the fandom by saying this, but:
> 
> Don't knock it until you try it.
> 
> ^_^



Okay.. I do have to agree with you as well. 
I found it interesting, but I just don't want it seen in public.  o.o


----------



## pixthor (Aug 24, 2009)

I find it sick and disgusting. Just like every other fetish out there. I don't want to see it.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 24, 2009)

if i saw a suit with genitles i would leave the fandom forever


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> if i saw a suit with genitles i would leave the fandom forever



What about the ones that do exist that you haven't seen?


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll admit, I personally have little to no problem with this.  It's not something that floats my boat, or my mate's, so no worries there.  On the other hand if I stumble across it, it's not something I'm going to stab my eyes out over or anything.  I do prefer I not see it, but I'm adult enough to just look away if I do.

If (down the line once I actually start making full suits) some one were to ask me to make such a suit, I would probably consider it for a hefty extra charge.  I'd warn them of the potential health risks (over-heating and the like) and advise them of the proper ways to clean the suit in general.  I'd never accept it back for any form of repairs since heaven only knows what was done with it.  And last, but not least, it probably would not be shown as a full suit on my site, but instead as a partial with the bodysuit left out.

But that's just me.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 24, 2009)

NoxTigress said:


> I'll admit, I personally have little to no problem with this.  It's not something that floats my boat, or my mate's, so no worries there.  On the other hand if I stumble across it, it's not something I'm going to stab my eyes out over or anything.
> But that's just me.








is that the reaction you said you wouldn't do cause I think it's a pretty appropriate thing to do when you see one of them....


----------



## Vatz (Aug 24, 2009)

jerrymojo2 said:


> I think it justs give people an excuse to call furries dirty and sick. People tend to look at people's flaws rather than other things. I think it's pointless.


 

Can't possibly disagree.
If someone wants sexual parts on their fursuit, that's their own business. It's just that for _some reason_, people who aren't furries like to think of it as an excuse to prosecute and demonize us.
Personally, I say "fuck you" to any polititian, period. I haven't heard of a single good one as of yet.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 24, 2009)

Walking around with a Penis sewed to your Fursuit is utterly disgusting. And it just creates more negative stereotypes.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

Who actually uses fursuits for sex?


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't really mind 'em. If they wear pants in public and yiff in the bed room with em I don't care. Just keep em clean.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 24, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> I don't really mind 'em. If they wear pants in public and yiff in the bed room with em I don't care. Just keep em clean.



god I would hate to have to clean up that fur.... :???:


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 25, 2009)

DreamerHusky said:


> Walking around with a Penis sewed to your Fursuit is utterly disgusting. And it just creates more negative stereotypes.



believe it or fracking not but when i told my mom (who is 61 btw) about some one who makes murrsuits (she lives with me and i have a home business building suits)...she thought it was funny and asked how much extra i would have to charge to make one >_<
GAWD DAMNIT MOM some times you are a bit TOO open minded 
*cannot believe her mother said such a thing
*will never make fricken genitals ewww!

seriously she sees anatomically correct suits as like a joke item and can see how people would think its "funny" to wear one
*facepalm

......*facepalm


----------



## Ghost (Aug 25, 2009)

I really don't have a problem with this to be honest...

So long as you aren't prancing around in public with it on. Out of sight, out of mind like so many people have said. Just another fetish, nowhere near as bad as some of the ones I've seen.

Can even kind of see why, although I've never seen one of the suits myself. I may end up trying it at some point in the future.

Maybe.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 25, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> believe it or fracking not but when i told my mom (who is 61 btw) about some one who makes murrsuits (she lives with me and i have a home business building suits)...she thought it was funny and asked how much extra i would have to charge to make one >_<
> GAWD DAMNIT MOM some times you are a bit TOO open minded
> *cannot believe her mother said such a thing
> *will never make fricken genitals ewww!
> ...


nice,, bet it never gets boring around your place,,


----------



## Shino (Aug 25, 2009)

You know, I'm curious, those of you that say you want to gouge your eyes out. If you spend even half the time i do on the intrawebs, you're probably very familiar with rule 34. You're telling me that a sheath and stuffed balls is the most horrifying thing you've ever seen?

Seriously, stop being so overdramatic. Some people enjoy it, some don't. Do you gouge your eyes out every time you see a sex toy?

Besides, like I said in my last post, if you haven't tried it, don't go around hating it. Certainly changed my perspective.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 25, 2009)

When one considers the amount of money and effort expended upon a creation only to be limited to one's private quarters. "A fool and his money..." It serves no useful purpose to have such provacatively shocking features. To trot out in public wearing such a suit does us all a disservice IMHO.

(There's always Dick-In-A-Box.)


----------



## Uro (Aug 26, 2009)

Lewi said:


> I was watching a documentary once, and it showed a fursuit with a penis. I thought that was utterly sick. What do you make of fursuits like this?



You're too young for this.


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 26, 2009)

I honestly could care less...
I just wish they wouldn't make such a problem with the fandom's public image.


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 26, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> is that the reaction you said you wouldn't do cause I think it's a pretty appropriate thing to do when you see one of them....



Yeah, that's the one.  My vision is too valuable to me for me to even consider taking something sharp to it.  >_>  But then again, I'm an adult as well...



Shino said:


> You know, I'm curious, those of you that say you want to gouge your eyes out. If you spend even half the time i do on the intrawebs, you're probably very familiar with rule 34. You're telling me that a sheath and stuffed balls is the most horrifying thing you've ever seen?
> 
> Seriously, stop being so overdramatic. Some people enjoy it, some don't. Do you gouge your eyes out every time you see a sex toy?
> 
> Besides, like I said in my last post, if you haven't tried it, don't go around hating it. Certainly changed my perspective.



And can I just say "Thank you!"?


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 26, 2009)

Avan Wolf said:


> I just wish they wouldn't make such a problem with the fandom's public image.



that is my main problem, i would not even care if it weren't for the fact that the media went and presented the fursuit as a sex toy so the real murrsuits bother me because those who think furries are sick see them as proof even though not even 10% of suiters use theirs for sex

it also bothers me because the anatomicall correctness is not awlays even a sex toy issue; i had a customer want his suit anatomically correct (thankfully he just sort of vanished and the deal never pulled through) and he claimed it was becaused his OCD nature made him uncomfortable to be a male character and not have it there, i have also seen artists whose excuse it just that. i would have faved this one artits work over at DA except he made wolf-link anatomically correct and when people said anything he said he just could not draw a male animal and not add the bits.

i can also see how i guy would think its just funny to wear one 

oh and another point to make: for shits and giggles i told my teenage nephew about a suit maker who does murrsuits because i knew it would gross him out and he was all "eww gross how awful" then i told him the maker was in europe (UK i think) and he was like "oh, never mind then" so to him it made it better the maker was in europe because over in europe sexuality seems to not be a big deal and things in TV shows and ads are a bit more risque.


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 26, 2009)

Of course, on the other hand, I also have to admit that I've got a rather big problem with people who have to go be bigots and pick on others for whatever reason (including sexuality). And the simple-minded conservative American society with its extreme skittishness over the subject of sex just really, really, irks me, compounded with "here is what you should be like: if you aren't like this, you are a freak/loser/etc." sort of media/society mentality there is here. It is sort of the root of the problem in the first place.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 27, 2009)

Shino said:


> You know, I'm curious, those of you that say you want to gouge your eyes out. If you spend even half the time i do on the intrawebs, you're probably very familiar with rule 34. You're telling me that a sheath and stuffed balls is the most horrifying thing you've ever seen?
> 
> Seriously, stop being so overdramatic. Some people enjoy it, some don't. Do you gouge your eyes out every time you see a sex toy?
> 
> Besides, like I said in my last post, if you haven't tried it, don't go around hating it. Certainly changed my perspective.



Furries are exempt from Rule 34 because they take their porn seriously.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

HOLY CRAP I LUV EM!  NOW THAT I GOT YOUR ATTENTION MY REAL MESSAGE IS.  Just kidding they are very very disturbing.  Keep it in the bedroom you know?


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with the 'out of sight, out of mind' trend going on here. Also, I think it's a waste. You spent all that money building/commissioning that suit just to splooge all over it? Ugh.

EDIT- Okay, I'm kind of curious as to the documentary. Link?


----------



## MagicLocket (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree fully to just keep it all behind closed doors.
I'm not one who'd prefer to see it thank you.

What *I DO* find utterly disgusting is someone who does "Do it" in suit and walks around/hangs with others in public in the same suit. Clean or not I just don't like the thought of that possibly happening.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

I find the prospect of IRL yiffing silly. and adding parts to your suit is just wierd. You don't feel it or anything so its just being showy and wierd.


----------



## peacheskawaii (Sep 28, 2009)

i haven't tried it but i don't know why everyone is being so prudish about it, i figured that if i ever did finally blow a thousand bucks or however much they charge for a 40 dollar heap of fabric, why not get the sexual parts added on and just wear clothes?

i have to agree with Shino that it's really not a big deal as long as you keep it clean and don't go around humping people. why are you all so concerned with the fandom's "image" anyway? What image? An episode or two of CSI and some people who like different kinds of porn? i'd rather be happy in my own fuzz than worry about what others find inappropriate in my sex life. 

the furry fandom reaches out to many different people, some who enjoy it sexually and some who don't. i say those who do enjoy yiff responsibly shouldn't be ostracized for something fun and consentual  i'd rather do that than sit around and yiff online all day, or even worse, have no sex ever T.T


----------



## Furlone (Sep 28, 2009)

God no!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 28, 2009)

Fucking necro.


----------



## sawblade5 (Sep 28, 2009)

What my big issue about this is the fact that some of these few furries post these videos to YouTube for all can see including Media Outlets, and all. This just frustrates me on this part about keeping it private. Anyway doesn't YouTube have a policy blocking this stuff?

Now If I was a fursuit maker and I would not allow such things to be done with the fursuits that I build. If the person who commissioned me violated this wish, it would be very disrespectful to me. Since I am not yet considered a fursuit builder yet, I wouldn't comment more on it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 28, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Fucking necro.



Thread is not THAT old, look at the date.



I have to agree with Shino, why is it so many think it is disgusting? what about all the other sex toys out there? To me fursuits with bits attached are just an oversized sex toy that you wear. No different than someone wearing a pvc suit and a strap on.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 28, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Thread is not THAT old, look at the date.



Okay, it's 4 weeks old.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 28, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Okay, it's 4 weeks old.



Lol I have seen threads waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay older than this necro'd before.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 28, 2009)

Still doesn't make it not necro.


----------



## Remy (Sep 28, 2009)

Personally I believe it is odd, but in theory, whatever gets you your jollies really.  I'm sure people will always do something worse than that just to get off.


----------



## Konaasi (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the 'Nude Human Family Furries' are worse than this.
And the video I saw today of a furry who had attached a dildo to a children's anamatronic pony and used it to get off.


----------



## Tucuxi (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't want to see a yiffsuit, I don't want to know about it, I don't want to hear about it. I cringe when I see the suits in parades with boxers on because I KNOW what must be under there. I've actually seen one with a bulge before. I see fursuiting as cute, innocent fun. I hate seeing it sexualized. Keep it behind closed doors and preferably in the dark, please.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Sep 28, 2009)

Honestly, as long as I don't hear about it, I don't care. Just don't have the private parts showing in public (either don't wear it in public or cover the fursuit with clothes like you would normally wear). Same opinion about nudists: it's cool, just keep to designated areas and in the home. IMO.

Don't get everyone who thinks it's sick though. As though rp sex was anything new or even a furry-specific thing. I don't think it's much stranger than the overly sexy Halloween costumes. Just keep it covered up or indoors and no one has to know or care.

That said, I think it's cool about how to construct something like that. Not really interested in owning one, but I like to think of it mechanically about how to make something like that. I would think it would be harder to make a suit for a chick than a dude, for instance.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 28, 2009)

Weighing in with my two bits here (no pun intended) as a costume creator. 

 Any and all activities of that nature are listed in my book as "Adult Costume Sex Play" and fall under the same category as any other type of costumed role-playing, be it "naughty nurse" or French Maid etc.  I have no opinion of this type of activity whatsoever so long as it takes place in private.  If people want to create fursuits with SPH's in 'em fine - and it's still business...there's probably a good bit of cash in it for being willing to cater to that particular interest group. 

 I don't wanna have to see it or take part in it because it's not my personal kink.  But, I have no strong feelings about what anyone else does one way or the other, just like most other human behaviors we label as kinky.

 My personal opinion is that if that's what it takes get someone's freak on, good for them as long as it's consensual and doesn't cause permanent disfigurement.   Not my idea of a swingin' time, but who the hell am I to judge someone else?!  Just glad I don't have to pay the dry-cleaning bill...

 Regarding furry fandom and this activity, well...con-space is PG space and there's simply no reason to conduct or promote that kind of stuff in a public forum.  Period.  Please keep yer animal-lookin' junk in yer pants in public places. 

 As far as the media goes, they exist strictly to sell advertising space and will therefore write any copy they can that brings eyeballs to them.  The more prurient and shocking the better.  In general they're really good at ignoring actual facts (and doing their homework) in favor of promulgating muck-raking and sensationalism.  So, in that respect the damage has probably already been done-  any time "Furry" is mentioned in mainstream media the fact that people have been known to ummm...(I really hate the word 'yiff') in suit will be brought up- it's already established in the public meme-space.   Face it, everyone's already been branded so you better get used to it.  No amount of public relations work is going to change the public perception that furries=pervs.  

Enjoy the buffet.


----------



## Geek (Sep 29, 2009)

You people are over-exagerating... Most furry fetishists don't wear the fursuit all naked underneth... They wear swim diving suits and a condom to protect the suit and keep it clean.

In the furry fetishists mind it feels like your outside of this world and live in a fantasy world of your own imagination. It feels like taking LSD but on a healthy way phisicaly. Mentally it's a paraphilia


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 29, 2009)

Shino said:


> Personally, I'm indifferent to the whole adult fursuit thing. It might be intresting to try it just once, but I definitely wouldn't want that built into my normal suit.
> 
> Keep in mind though, considering all of the different fetishes out there, this is certainly one of the more harmless ones. Also, I feel obliged to point out rule 34.



Furries are exempted from this rule.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 29, 2009)

I find them quite creepy. It just ruins the image of Fursuiting. 

The whole hobby is supposed to be innocent and fun. :/


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 29, 2009)

Chickenspirit said:


> I find them quite creepy. It just ruins the image of Fursuiting.
> 
> The whole hobby is supposed to be innocent and fun. :/


 
Agreed oh and...strategically placed holes...that is all :V


----------



## Dass (Sep 29, 2009)

Even if it is enjoyable (I wouldn't have a damn clue) it is kinda creepy and is getting me stereotyped. I don't like to be stereotyped.


----------



## Geek (Sep 29, 2009)

Dass said:


> Even if it is enjoyable (I wouldn't have a damn clue) it is kinda creepy and is getting me stereotyped. I don't like to be stereotyped.



I thought fursuiting is all about having fun of ourselves.


----------



## Dass (Sep 29, 2009)

Geek said:


> I thought fursuiting is all about having fun of ourselves.



I don't do that, I just posted here to point out that I don't appreciate those particular stereotypes.


----------



## Uro (Sep 30, 2009)

Lewi said:


> To yiff, probably. Yuck.



EW SEX IS GROSS!!!

Protip: Don't use "yiff" in place of "sex" it makes you look retarded.


----------



## peacheskawaii (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, blaming others for the stereotypes others place on you isn't very helpful. I could easily say that as a gay person, I'm subject to lots of stereotypes about guys being girly, fashionable, arrogant, listening to shitty music, etc.  but i don't hate any of them for that. It's not their fault for being judged. They're just enjoying themselves and being open and honest. I'd place more blame on the idiots who do the judging. If someone sees a fursuit and instantly thinks "pervert", then it's their loss. 

I understand if it's not your thing, and yeah, people shouldn't go around flashing naughty fursuit bits, that's weird. But if i made a fursuit and whoever bought it altered those parts around, I wouldn't be offended. They bought it, it's their property and they can do whatever they want. 

And yeah...sorry bout the necro


----------



## milk-bone (Oct 3, 2009)

I personally think it's disgusting and I wish people wouldn't do it because it puts off the wrong idea about the fandom. But like so many have said, as long as people don't bother ME with it, then I suppose I don't really care.


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 3, 2009)

Do not want.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 3, 2009)

*shrugs* I think they're no big deal. I mean - don't wear them in public, or anything. You know, wear them only around people who actually wanna see that stuff, and be involved with that stuff, and it's all cool. Wear pants in public.

I mean, if I had just loads of money to buy as many fursuits as I wanted, I'd probably get one for shits and giggles. I mean, they're harmless, and I think they're amusing. But since I don't have an unlimited supply of fursuit money, I doubt I'll ever get one...having an amusing sexual suit isn't worth $1k+ to me.


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> *shrugs* I think they're no big deal. I mean - don't wear them in public, or anything. You know, wear them only around people who actually wanna see that stuff, and be involved with that stuff, and it's all cool. Wear pants in public.
> 
> I mean, if I had just loads of money to buy as many fursuits as I wanted, I'd probably get one for shits and giggles. I mean, they're harmless, and I think they're amusing. But since I don't have an unlimited supply of fursuit money, I doubt I'll ever get one...having an amusing sexual suit isn't worth $1k+ to me.



They try their best to keep it clean in order to be used again and again...
Wearing diving suits protects the fursuit from extreme sweating...
Condom protects the fursuit from ejaculation...

Fetishes stems from something in childhood, it could be that as a kid I had a crush on Maid Marian in Disney's Robin Hood. I've heard plenty of people, all non-furry for as much as I know, admit she's hot, more so when you actually watch the movie since her personality (as much as an animated character can have) comes out.

To further clarify what some people have said: It's not all gay, it's not about yiffing / sex (though there is that sub-genre, it's not the main focus or part of the definition of what makes one furry), I'd like to say it's not indicative of some kind of social or sexual impairment, girls are most certainly into it as well as guys (c'mon, you thought a bunch of cute furry little animals would be guys-only?  ) nor do I see it as hinting at some underlying zoophilia / bestiality tendencies.

What do I think it is? For the most part, just harmless escapism, with the added appeal of being mostly oh-so-cute. It's hard to describe, but it's sort of how people see novels as a form of escapism, the main difference is that in most novels the rules and social constructs that are present in our own lives still take place in the novels, including the assumption that the main character (the one you're pretending to be, or associate with) is human. That's not everybody, though. A lot of people just see it as being something cute, like a larger more sentient version of their lovable and cuddly family dog. There's also the community or artistic aspect, which draws in a number of people.

Anyway, that's my view / opinion on the matter. There are the people who take it too far, or turn it into something most people (even me, and so would most furs) would consider sick and disgusting, but due to the "shock" value these people have, they're the ones most people hear about. Thus, they unfortunately become the face of furs to most people...


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 3, 2009)

Geek said:


> They try their best to keep it clean in order to be used again and again...
> Wearing diving suits protects the fursuit from extreme sweating...
> Condom protects the fursuit from ejaculation...



I...have no idea why you're telling me this. I didn't say anything that sounded like "Tell me the intimate details of how to have sex in a fursuit!" did I? If so, I didn't mean to say that. Really. Really, really, really.


I suppose I should add that I would buy a suit that was anatomically correct for my amusement; I would NOT buy a suit to have sex in. It's not my fetish, and it sounds extremely uncomfortable...to each their own, though, really.


----------



## RyuuYouki (Oct 4, 2009)

I think he was just adding that stuff in because everyone seems to think that these people ruin their suits after spending tons of many when really most don't.  You don't need to have any actual physical contact with someone or something to ejaculate or "get off".  Sex is mostly mental believe it or not.  

ANYWAY!  I don't see the point in having sex in a fursuit regardless if it gets ruined or not.  Just not my bag :|  I don't think I am my Character so why would I feel the need to have sex as her?  However, I see nothing wrong or disgusting with it at all either.  Everyone in this world has their kinks.  What you think in bed is hot and sexy, someone else thinks it is wrong and dusgusting.  Just keep it to yourselves or to people you know wont care.  *if your in a fandom with a bunch of drama whores I would suggest staying away from talk shows*

Thats my two cents.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 5, 2009)

Um, if your talking about a fursuit with a fake penis, I would ask what the reason for that would be since its useless.

But if your talking about fursuits that are equipped to be used sexually, I myself am interested in them, but I make it clear when I say that a suit used for sex should not be used in public as a suit people will hug and pet.
The two should be kept totally separate.
Other then that, its pretty much whatever floats your boat dude.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it would be better if they had regular ol' sex in a fursuit partial.
then they wouldnt label it as a sex toy and wouldnt mess the suit.

best of both worlds.

also. NO TO FAKE DICKS HOLY SHIT JESUS.


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 7, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with it in my opinion if people wan tto use their suits in such a way tha tis up to them its thier suit at the end of the day


----------



## artie the arcticwhite fo (Oct 20, 2012)

Lewi said:


> I was watching a documentary once, and it showed a fursuit with a penis. I thought that was utterly sick. What do you make of fursuits like this?



All the parts should be accepted. Don't accept those parts reject the whole body because those parts are connected to the whole. 

People calling sexual organs bad by saying only a certain age can see  them is make the whole body bad because they are attached to the whole  body. Tell people to eliminate the age restrictions to accept the whole  body. Not doing that is why there is abominable war, and ungodly jails.  The public is waging a silent war against the Furries, and they do not  even know it. The public must accept the harmless occasional dry humping  etc.  The furries are faultless being like the innocent Adam, and Eve,    The Furry Suits represent a nude animal not giving guilt. The Public  needs to be asked to give the Love the Lord would give not conditional  love the religions gave to Jesus eventually crucifying him. Treat all  art equally. Don't s change if a furry suit is seen with what all of  nature has. Then the public wilt truly love like the lord loves.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 20, 2012)

shadowulf said:


> there is nothing wrong with it in my opinion if people wan tto use their suits in such a way tha tis up to them its thier suit at the end of the day



Yeah but if you're going to use it for sexual purposes then don't go parading it around in public where people will ask for hugs and such. No one wants to hug a vibrator so why would someone want to hug near a nasty dirty piece of cloth that probably hasn't been washed.



artie the arcticwhite fo said:


> All the parts should be accepted. Don't accept those parts reject the whole body because those parts are connected to the whole.
> 
> People calling sexual organs bad by saying only a certain age can see  them is make the whole body bad because they are attached to the whole  body. Tell people to eliminate the age restrictions to accept the whole  body. Not doing that is why there is abominable war, and ungodly jails.  The public is waging a silent war against the Furries, and they do not  even know it. The public must accept the harmless occasional dry humping  etc.  The furries are faultless being like the innocent Adam, and Eve,    The Furry Suits represent a nude animal not giving guilt. The Public  needs to be asked to give the Love the Lord would give not conditional  love the religions gave to Jesus eventually crucifying him. Treat all  art equally. Don't s change if a furry suit is seen with what all of  nature has. Then the public wilt truly love like the lord loves.



Uhhhhmmm...Your taking this a bit too seriously. 

1. Yes it is a nude animal not having guilt but this is also something that for the sake of cleanliness you should be using something as hard to wash as faux fur to spread all that sweat and whatever else that happens when you're having sex. Seriously I'm all for freedom of what you do in the bedroom but don't bring something like that in public.

2. Also humping in public makes people feel awkward. Awkward = not good. not good = bad stereotype. 

3. I don't think people against this are necessarily saying the entire body is bad. People should love their bodies and take care of them. But as I said before. It is very very hard to wash faux fur. Most people don't want to touch other people's sex toys or anything that comes from sex.

Edit: Askdawkl Sorry for adding to the Necro Mods.

Also seriously artie? Bringing up a thread from 2009? Did you even read the rules?


----------



## Teal (Oct 21, 2012)

artie the arcticwhite fo said:


> The public must accept the harmless occasional dry humping  etc.


No, just no.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 21, 2012)

Necro.

Also, terrible.


----------

